# Spatialist reverb modes



## Boba7 (Mar 27, 2020)

Hi guys

Just a quick question about the Spatialist reverb. I found a couple build pics online where the modes seem to include a plate reverb in 1st position.
Was that a thing? I’d be interested in a plate reverb!

Can we confirm that the modes, from 1 to 8 are as follow:
Room
Hall
Chamber
Cavern
Mod
Shimmer
Pitch
Touch

Cause the website isnt clear about the order, in the list of verbs its mod then shimmer, and in the list of controls its shimmer then mod...

And Chamber and Room, do they sound different? I would definitely enjoy a Plate instead I think.

Anyways. Thinking of doing a UV print at Tayda’s so that’s why Im asking, I would t want to make a mistake!

Thanks for the help,

Take care


----------



## falzhobel (Mar 28, 2020)

From my builds, have a look at that :









						Widow 8-Mode FX
					

Based on the FV-1 time effect chip, this 8-mode pedal can combine whatever you want, reverb, phaser, chorus, etc. Choose between two sets of effects : VARIOUS (8 Various Effects) : Shimmer Reverb  Modulated Reverb  Modulated Delay  Pitch Delay  Bit Crusher  Dual Pitch Shifter  Harmonic Tremolo...



					gup-tech.myshopify.com
				




It's the position order I've found correct.


----------



## Boba7 (Mar 28, 2020)

falzhobel said:


> From my builds, have a look at that :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, thanks a lot, that's useful information! Nice builds by the way.

So no plate mode ever @PedalPCB ?  
I'd switch the room for a plate if I could...


----------

